# New Members



## bnrjsteffy (Sep 29, 2005)

We just bought our first RV after two years of research and looking. Purchased a 2005 Outback 30FRKS will all the options. Can't wait to get started. Will be pulling it with my 03 GMC 2500HD Duramax Crew cab. Paid $21,750 total including hitch, controller and wiring receptacle in the bed. Hope I got a decent deal. We will use it mostly to go to the ranch in South Dakota, the black hills and my annual February fishing excursion to Texas. Other weekend trips to be determined.
Brian


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.
This is a friendly bunch that will always offer up advice on anything you ever wanted to know!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com, and congrats on the new fiver! Looks like you got a great price!! Hope you have many years of enjoyment









Happy camping!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

bnrjsteffy, Welcome to Outbackers.com! action

Enjoy your new TT.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

So happy to have you! Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome to the group,
and congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT








Welcome to Outbackers.com action Glad to hve you onboard. sunny

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome bnrjsteffy to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 30FRKS.

Don action


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Happy Camping and Post often.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

bnrjsteffy,

Welcome to Outbackers. Congrats. action

BTW, when you come through the great state of Texas, give us a holler!

Mark


----------



## Dairy-aire (Aug 4, 2005)

Welcome!

You are gonna love this site!!

Sue


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *Welcome to the family, bnrjsteffy* action action action 
Glad to have you aboard!

And congratulations on the new Outback. That is one sweet TT!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome, welcome, welcome. action

Have you planned any mods yet to fulfill your membership requirements?

John


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! action action


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congrads on new Outback.

Gary


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site! Sounds like a great price to me. Happy Camping


----------



## bnrjsteffy (Sep 29, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome, welcome, welcome. action
> 
> Have you planned any mods yet to fulfill your membership requirements?
> 
> ...


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Welcome and congratulations on your new OB and Tv.
Based on my experence you made the right choice in choosing an OB.
After 6 mo's of window shopping we went with an OB and have never looked back.
As for this website ... you'll find it a wealth of information.
Again, welcome
Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the best darn site on the internet. No question too silly...we're hear to help and share stories/ideas.

Enjoy the new trailer.....


----------

